# Chicken poop black like tar: thoughts?



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

What would make a chicken poop black like tar?

They are on pasture, fed oats, red wheat and what ever they forage.

Moved 2x day...


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

ok--looks like they are eating berries....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is within normal for chickens. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Chickens have two kinds a poo. The one we are familiar with, white with brown and a clump.

Then they have a nasty, sticky, tarry, ploppy, smelly, poo thats just awful.
Sounds like the tarry poo is what you have noticed.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Yup--and on the front steps...

yuck


----------

